
Earth may have underground 'ocean' three times that on surface - xmpir
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/jun/13/earth-may-have-underground-ocean-three-times-that-on-surface
======
ColinWright
Here's the discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7885641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7885641)

Here are other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7887576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7887576)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7888125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7888125)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7888473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7888473)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7891348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7891348)

